# Cwd?



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Ok for years I have ate Wild Game and Fish and have found many Parasites and always took them as part of it, cleaned what I could out and cooked them well.

I always understood CWD would not hurt Humans and thought always butcher it at home like always.

Well I just got through reading findings of Dr. Robert McFarlane. Truth it scared the hell out of me.

Ok they have found CWD in parts of the state but far as I know MDC isn't testing in the bulk of the state.

This year I'm not able to hunt Deer but after reading what I did I'm not sure I would ever consider taking the chance again.

Thoughts from some more in the know?

rockpile


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

It's really just starting to show up in va. They test the entire state first two weeks of gib season. All harvest must be checked in at check station for testing in some counties. I've always been told it won't hurt you. I'll have to check into that. But it won't stop me. You can tell when a deer has it. And thankfully only s couple have had it in my county.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

It showed up in the eastern panhandle of WV a few years ago. I've never seen a reason for how that happened. It had already spread across the Mississippi River at that time. Apparently it has a long incubation period. There have been clusters of variant Creutzfeldt-Jacob disease(vCJD). One was in Cherry Hill, NJ. In Britain 1 in 2,000 individuals have the abnormal protein in their blood.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...e-UK-carry-abnormal-proteins-linked-vCJD.html


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

I asked my wife to read the same article I did and what she got out of it?

After reading it she told me she would never eat Deer meat again it is not worth it.

rockpile


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

I read up on it. There really are no real links to it. The closest link is a pocket of people with Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease. But even those deer came from areas without cwd. I'm not saying it can't happen. But it's so very rare. Literally 1 in 1million.


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chronic_wasting_disease

for Rockpile1: the powers that be have known about cwd for about 50 years. i would bet you have ate plenty of infected deer.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

I look at it like this. Over 6 million deer a year are eaten in America. If they passed cwd then the hunters who got it would be dead inside of a year. It moves that fast. So if it truly was an issue, hundreds of thousands of hunters would die each year. It's safe to say you would be ok.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

been here over a decade , they test for it it has been getting less 

so far they have no data showing the prions in the meat , so only shoot and eat healthy looking deer , it is a wasting disease 

avoid contact with the spinal cord and brain there are some very good videos on how to butcher WIS DNR CWD approved method 

this is one of my favorite videos works very well and is fast [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMx0JMOv5WI[/ame]

here is a class and video that the WI dnr put together [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kd64Exu_5fE[/ame]


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

We don't cut ours up like the Butcher Shop does we always debone so I figure we should be fine.

Some of the meat I've ate and chemicals I've messed with should have passed by now as is.

rockpile


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I watched the DNR video they are not practicing what they preach , they keep cutting the spine they do it with a loppers but we figured out how to do it an never cut the spine 

we make only 2 cuts at the joints in the front legs I do use a loppers but I use a anvil loppers with a gear to make closing them easier , the front legs need just a little touch with a knife if anything and they are off technically we wouldn't need to do that but it keeps the hair off the table later 

for skinning I do each rear leg so that I am sticking he gambrell into a cleaned out pocket at the tendon and the leg is bare for a few inches this is easy enough to do with the deer laying in the back of the truck it puts it at the right height then I hang the deer and cut right up/down the breast plate to the chin then starting at the back I work the hide down and raise the deer up as I work we leave the head right on and cut the hide off , no need to cut the spin at all the head goes with the carcass. the township digs a hole before deer season and all carcasses are placed in the hole during the season they cover it up when season is over 


in Wisconsin we have about 5.5 million people and about 700,000 purchase a deer hunting licenses each year , we have had CWD since 2000 as a major issue and probably for several years before that so something like 20 years the number of cruthfeld jacobs deseas have not changed


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Watched a good segment on North American Whitetail show by Dr. James Kroll addressing this issue. He says CWD has been around for at least 50 years, but just in last couple decades has been more readily recognized and monitored more closely. 

Also said that there is no evidence that consumption of venison in CWD areas can be harmful to humans, however we should practice common sense and not eat a deer that appears to be obviously impaired with any kind of illness.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

when we first knew we had CWD in Wisconsin I talked to some guys out west they told me Colorado had had it for 40 years , that was 15 years ago so 55 now


----------

